# SV Chile Verde - Quarentine Style



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 14, 2020)

I love a good chile verde, but rarely make it for myself. I live near some great tacqerias, so there's no need. But this quarantine has me longing for some comfort food, so I thought I'd put my spin on this...

Since tomatillos are not available at my local market right now (just like toilet paper...) I decided to go the easy route, and buy a jar of chile verde sauce; I sautéed down half of a diced onion and 8 cloves of minced garlic in a little butter, and put them into a sous vide bag with the sauce and a handful of chopped cilantro. I put this into the freezer to "firm up" so I could vacuum pack it once the meat was ready.

I started up a pile of mesquite charcoal in the Weber; next I cut up 2-1/2 pounds of pork shoulder into healthy sized chunks. I seasoned them with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Then I seared them over the mesquite. 

Once they were cooked off I pulled them, put them in the bag, and vacuum sealed it. Next up: into a 150F bath for the next 24 hours.....


----------



## xray (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks good! Waiting to see the finish.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll be hanging out waiting for this this one. Already has my mouth watering!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2020)

Going to be an interesting finish, that is for sure!!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2020)

Why pre-cook the veggies? I have found that (unless you are doing a short low temp sv or pre-smoking them) putting them in raw they saute  in the bag. Which adds more flavor to the food.  Just one added step that's not needed in sous vide cooking.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

That's gonna be good stuff right there!

And the leftovers will be good with some eggs the next morning.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 14, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Why pre-cook the veggies? I have found that (unless you are doing a short low temp sv or pre-smoking them) putting them in raw they saute  in the bag. Which adds more flavor to the food.  Just one added step that's not needed in sous vide cooking.



You know, I was cooking like I was making  a "traditional" braise, and didn't think of that! Sous vide is still kind of new to me ... you are completely correct Sir!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow, it turned out pretty darned good.

I puled it, shredded it, warmed some tortillas, melted some jack cheese on them, topped them with meat and sauce, and a little guacamole for good measure.

Happy belly..


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Good looking tacos!


----------



## xray (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jnorth (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks good, I'll have to give it a try.

What is that cooler you are using for the sous vide?


----------



## forktender (Jun 15, 2020)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> I love a good chile verde, but rarely make it for myself. I live near some great tacqerias, so there's no need. But this quarantine has me longing for some comfort food, so I thought I'd put my spin on this...
> 
> Since tomatillos are not available at my local market right now (just like toilet paper...) I decided to go the easy route, and buy a jar of chile verde sauce; I sautéed down half of a diced onion and 8 cloves of minced garlic in a little butter, and put them into a sous vide bag with the sauce and a handful of chopped cilantro. I put this into the freezer to "firm up" so I could vacuum pack it once the meat was ready.
> 
> ...


Holy Mole* your meal looks full blown legit!!!!!!


I see you're in the 510 I'm a 925 dude, I'm telling you that you have to try this stuff next time you make green pork or anything that you would use a green chili sauce on. I quit making it from scratch after I tried the stuff. You can find it at Costco and Sam's or buy it on Amazon, I'm a Mexican food freak and this is the best green chili I have ever had including San Diego and anyplace in Mexico that I have been and I've spent months at a time traveling/ fishing/ living down there.
I use both the salsa verde and the flame roasted green chili the flame roasted is where it's at and easier to find in stores, Safeway and Lucky's carry it as well but it cost a little more there. 














I'm telling you buy some you'll love it, it reminds me of the summer I spent working in New Mexico, it's that good. The only time I make from scratch anymore is in the fall when my garden is kicking out baskets of chilies.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jun 15, 2020)

I'l give it a try 

 forktender
 ... thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jun 15, 2020)

I bought the cooler on Amazon 

 jnorth
 ...  the brand name is So Vide;

But it looks like it's not available anymore.


----------

